# Fallen Bluray (1998 film) starring Denzel Washington



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

Love this movie & currently have it in my Amazon shopping cart but I can't find any audio specs on this bluray & am hesitant to pull the trigger on purchasing it if it does not have HD lossless audio track. Anybody out there have info on this?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jules Winnfield said:


> Love this movie & currently have it in my Amazon shopping cart but I can't find any specs on this bluray. Anybody out there have info on this?


standard VC-1 encode with 5.1 DTS-HD MA


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

Mike Edwards said:


> standard VC-1 encode with 5.1 DTS-HD MA


Great! Thanks! Seems you're my go to guy for Bluray spec info


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

lol, I DO keep up on new releases pretty well.


----------

